# an oldie but still a goody



## theberettaman (Jun 18, 2010)

sorry folks its a new forum for me.the pics tht were here are now in "the difinativeberetta picture thread.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Beretta 92?


----------



## theberettaman (Jun 18, 2010)

92G Centurion


----------

